# Just got my USAA (Texas) Gap Insurance



## Ziggy

Unlike some people driving on a "wing & a prayer", I bought Progressive Commercial (Livery) Insurance @ $430/mo to augment my GEICO insurance that had no Gap option; however, I just secured my USAA Ride Share Gap Protection and I opted for same coverage limits as my Progressive Commercial Insurance ... so I am feeling pretty good about reducing my monthly insurance cost by $350+.

Granted, USAA isn't a viable option if you're not a veteran, military spouse or dependent; but I spent 10 years active duty USAF ... so this post is primarily for other vets, spouses or dependents.

If you already have USAA insurance, you might need to call USAA to add Ride Share Gap Protection. If you're creating a new policy, the last option on the coverage page let's you select the Ride Share Gap Protection.

As you can see from the image below ... my additional premium for Ride Share Gap Protection is about $11/mo; but I am also carrying $1M coverage ... so you're premium likely will be closer to $8/mo










*ignore the knuckleheads that are telling people that Ride Share Gap Protection does not cover drivers; it most certainly does cover drivers


----------



## Ziggy

Want to see what USAA Ride Share Gap Protection amendment stipulates? page 1 & page 2


----------



## Ziggy

Getting a $700 refund from Progressive for my Commercial Insurance  ... though GEICO is giving me a hard time canceling their policy


----------



## Sydney Uber

Ziggy said:


> Unlike some people driving on a "wing & a prayer", I bought Progressive Commercial (Livery) Insurance @ $430/mo to augment my GEICO insurance that had no Gap option; however, I just secured my USAA Ride Share Gap Protection and I opted for same coverage limits as my Progressive Commercial Insurance ... so I am feeling pretty good about reducing my monthly insurance cost by $350+.
> 
> Granted, USAA isn't a viable option if you're not a veteran, military spouse or dependent; but I spent 10 years active duty USAF ... so this post is primarily for other vets, spouses or dependents.
> 
> If you already have USAA insurance, you might need to call USAA to add Ride Share Gap Protection. If you're creating a new policy, the last option on the coverage page let's you select the Ride Share Gap Protection.
> 
> As you can see from the image below ... my additional premium for Ride Share Gap Protection is about $11/mo; but I am also carrying $1M coverage ... so you're premium likely will be closer to $8/mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ignore the knuckleheads that are telling people that Ride Share Gap Protection does not cover drivers; it most certainly does cover drivers


So for only an additional $19 p/mo you can sleep soundly?

Can you insist that UBER does NOT levy you with the $1 SRF and shove their useless phantom insurance up their clacker?

You'll possibly make a profit on that


----------



## Ziggy

Sydney Uber said:


> So for only an additional $19 p/mo you can sleep soundly? Can you insist that UBER does NOT levy you with the $1 SRF and shove their useless phantom insurance up their clacker? You'll possibly make a profit on that


Only $10.81/mo USD .. but yeah, sleeping like a baby ... especially since I no longer have to carry ultra expensive Commercial Livery Insurance ($431/mo). However, based on the terms of the Ride Share Gap amendment, I have to use the Uber (James River) insurance whilst I have pax in the car ... but $1 SRF is a small price to pay considering I'm able to drop the $431/mo Commercial Coverage ... though if I were taking more than 431 pax trips per month I'd definitely lobby to keep the $1 SRF ... but truthfully I'm not sure I (A) want to put that much wear & tear on my car each month; or (B) work that many hours behind the wheel ... that's way too many knuckleheads to haul around ... lol


----------



## Sydney Uber

Ziggy said:


> Only $10.81/mo USD .. but yeah, sleeping like a baby ... especially since I no longer have to carry ultra expensive Commercial Livery Insurance ($431/mo). However, based on the terms of the Ride Share Gap amendment, I have to use the Uber (James River) insurance whilst I have pax in the car ... but $1 SRF is a small price to pay considering I'm able to drop the $431/mo Commercial Coverage ... though if I were taking more than 431 pax trips per month I'd definitely lobby to keep the $1 SRF ... but truthfully I'm not sure I (A) want to put that much wear & tear on my car each month; or (B) work that many hours behind the wheel ... that's way too many knuckleheads to haul around ... lol


Overall, its a step in the right direction in making a driver's life a little more secure.


----------



## Leoyzag

I got USAA gap insurance today too! $5.35 extra per month.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

I have family back home that bought Geico's new rideshare policy in Texas. I don't know how much it is compared to USAA, but he said it was like $150 a month. It sounds just like the policy I have in Va. If thats the case, you should jump on it. Its not pieced together like USAA. 

I also started picking up jobs through a company called Washio and Geico told me Im covered for that too. Cant beat it...unless they raise my rates. Ha!


----------



## Ziggy

@VACountryGUY said:


> Geico's new rideshare policy in Texas


According to the GEICO website - they only offer rideshare insurance in VA & MD. 
BTW - my USAA RideShare policy with $1Million coverage is only $132/mo


----------



## Nick tardy

Is this legit? I'm going to have to call to see if they cover az


----------



## Nick tardy

And I wonder if airports will accept it. Usaa offices are closed but I'll be calling in the am. I love usaa!


----------



## Ziggy

Nick tardy said:


> And I wonder if airports will accept it


This is not a replacement for full-blown commercial insurance ( I had that for a few months while I waited for USAA RideShare coverage in Texas) ... my commercial insurance was $431/mo from ProgressiveCommercial.com. But if you're not driving UberBlack, I don't see why Sky Harbor (PHX) wouldn't accept the USAA RideShare policy


----------



## Nick tardy

I know it's not a replacement. Still better than nothing.

And when I say the airport I mean for pickups with X. Everything I've seen says "commercial", but maybe they will get smart and accept rideshare


----------



## MrsUberJax

CONTACT USAA by calling (800) 531-8722 (USAA) or go to usaa.com.


----------



## ReviTULize

Ziggy said:


> but I spent 10 years active duty USAF ...


Thank you for your service!!


----------



## Nick tardy

MrsUberJax said:


> CONTACT USAA by calling (800) 531-8722 (USAA) or go to usaa.com.


The offices are closed. I called twice and couldn't get someone in the phone. Checked the website, nothing about rideshare.... Yet


----------



## @VACountryGUY

Ziggy said:


> According to the GEICO website - they only offer rideshare insurance in VA & MD.
> BTW - my USAA RideShare policy with $1Million coverage is only $132/mo


From what i read, USAA doesnt give you $1m in coverage. They only cover period 1 to a certain limit well below $1m and then Uber's policy kicks in for the million. My nephew has $300,000 on his new rideshare policy through Geico with full coverage. I think he said he had $500 deductibles.


----------



## KeJorn

Ziggy said:


> I just secured my USAA Ride Share Gap Protection


I have been a USAA member since around 1994. 
I just did a search on their website for this coverage and it only mentions the pilot program in Colorado.
Where did you find information about it here in Texas?


----------



## Nick tardy

KeJorn said:


> I have been a USAA member since around 1994.
> I just did a search on their website for this coverage and it only mentions the pilot program in Colorado.
> Where did you find information about it here in Texas?


That's all I could find as well. I think the best way to get more info is to call in the morning


----------



## KeJorn

Nick tardy said:


> That's all I could find as well. I think the best way to get more info is to call in the morning


Yeahhh.. no... 
They should have it on the website.
If I have to call about it and they don't have it in place yet, red flag goes up on their side.
Not liking that idea.


----------



## Ziggy

KeJorn said:


> Where did you find information about it here in Texas?


Since you already have a policy with USAA, you'll probably need to call them to add the Texas TNC Ride Share Gap Protection. Since I was transferring from GEICO to USAA there was an option on the bottom of the coverage page to select Ride Share Gap Protection coverage ... this likely only appears if you are in Texas or Colorado; but likely will be added to other states soon. My agent said that USAA planned on rolling out Ride Share Gap Protection nationwide to help out their members.


----------



## Ziggy

Here's a summary of my policy ... and yes I do have $1Million coverage despite what you may read elsewhere, $1M coverage is offered and I've had $1M coverage on all my auto policies since I started driving for Uber. *And for those of you who can't find the details on the USAA website ... maybe you need to do a bit more research and less complaining; because I spent hours researching press releases until I found the name of the person at USAA who was responsible for launching the Ride Share Gap Protection ... and then I wrote a letter to them "begging" them to add Ride Share Gap Protection in Texas ('coz they only had it in Colorado, when I wrote my letter). A week or so after I sent my letter, they announced that they would make Ride Share Gap Protection coverage available in Texas in May 2015 (though it likely didn't have anything to do with my letter); but the announcement didn't have a specific date on it ... and since my $431/mo Commercial Insurance renewed on May 13th ... I was anxious to find out when in May the coverage would be available. Granted the 1st time I called USAA, they told me that it was available only in Colorado; but unlike you, I didn't take no for an answer ... and the 2nd time I called to inquire about the coverage, I cited the press release and gave the agent the name of the person I had found that was responsible for launching the program ... the USAA agent liked my tenacity and she and I spent almost an hour on the phone as she explored internal memos tracking down the official release date for Texas ... unfortunately, it was going to launch on May 16th, which meant I had to pay $431 to Progressive on May 13th; but I also knew that I could cancel my policy before June 13th after I picked up the USAA Ride Share Gap protection coverage. *I actually waited 2 weeks after the coverage went into affect in Texas ... but had I not pursued this USAA coverage as aggressively as I did, I'd still be paying $431/mo for Commercial Insurance.

And for you naysayers ... here's my $1 Million coverage ... my premium is a bit lower than shown here, since I moved my home insurance to USAA to get discounts


----------



## Teksaz

Good Stuff Ziggy. I'm with USAA in Arizona but I'm not driving anymore. It's good to know that they are working to roll out the Gap coverage in all other states just encase I decide to start driving again. Not likely but you never know.

You can't beat USAA. I'm paying $108.00 a month, full coverage on a new car that's not your usual average car. It would be on average $160.00 a month with any other carrier.


----------



## Nick tardy

so I called usaa. They have it in Texas and Colorado, and rolling it out in Washington in July. No other word on the next state. I "requested" they consider AZ next due to the high number of veterans here.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

Ziggy said:


> Here's a summary of my policy ... and yes I do have $1Million coverage despite what you may read elsewhere, $1M coverage is offered and I've had $1M coverage on all my auto policies since I started driving for Uber. *And for those of you who can't find the details on the USAA website ... maybe you need to do a bit more research and less complaining; because I spent hours researching press releases until I found the name of the person at USAA who was responsible for launching the Ride Share Gap Protection ... and then I wrote a letter to them "begging" them to add Ride Share Gap Protection in Texas ('coz they only had it in Colorado, when I wrote my letter). A week or so after I sent my letter, they announced that they would make Ride Share Gap Protection coverage available in Texas in May 2015 (though it likely didn't have anything to do with my letter); but the announcement didn't have a specific date on it ... and since my $431/mo Commercial Insurance renewed on May 13th ... I was anxious to find out when in May the coverage would be available. Granted the 1st time I called USAA, they told me that it was available only in Colorado; but unlike you, I didn't take no for an answer ... and the 2nd time I called to inquire about the coverage, I cited the press release and gave the agent the name of the person I had found that was responsible for launching the program ... the USAA agent liked my tenacity and she and I spent almost an hour on the phone as she explored internal memos tracking down the official release date for Texas ... unfortunately, it was going to launch on May 16th, which meant I had to pay $431 to Progressive on May 13th; but I also knew that I could cancel my policy before June 13th after I picked up the USAA Ride Share Gap protection coverage. *I actually waited 2 weeks after the coverage went into affect in Texas ... but had I not pursued this USAA coverage as aggressively as I did, I'd still be paying $431/mo for Commercial Insurance.
> 
> And for you naysayers ... here's my $1 Million coverage ... my premium is a bit lower than shown here, since I moved my home insurance to USAA to get discounts


I hate to break it to you but youre paying almost as much as my nephew and he's covered all periods and for regular driving.

You have a commercial policy that only covers period 1, so you still need Ubers policy for everything else. The rideshare gap insurance wont even cover your car once you connect with a passenger or pick someone up. All that trouble to get your policy and it only covers you while waiting for a fare. Not worth it. I do like USAA, for other things though.


----------



## Ziggy

@VACountryGUY said:


> I hate to break it to you but youre paying almost as much as my nephew and he's covered all periods and for regular driving.


What insurance does your nephew have in Texas that gives him full coverage for all periods and regular driving? I'm happy to admit that I'm wrong, if, in fact, there is a better Texas insurance option available.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

Its through GEICO. I think they still call it a rideshare policy. He said their website didnt mention yet either, but the agent told him they just started selling it. I bought their rideshare policy in VA and unfortunately had to use it already but hey thats what its there for, right.


----------



## Ziggy

@VACountryGUY said:


> Its through GEICO. I think they still call it a rideshare policy


Your nephew has a "rideshare" policy from GEICO in Texas? If so, that's strange ... because I've had a perfect (no claims) record with GEICO for 25+ years (started using GEICO when I was in the USAF) ... and GEICO agent was eager to keep me ... but I was told that GEICO does not have a rideshare policy in Texas.


----------



## Ziggy

The GEICO Rideshare page (https://www.geico.com/getaquote/ridesharing/) states that they only provide coverage in VA & MD; but if you enter your zip, you'll get redirected to GEICO Commercial ... that would issue a policy that covers TNC for about the same as the Gap coverage I have from USAA ... HOWEVER, you need to read the fine print on the quote (below) ... as you'll notice there is no Medical Payment coverage (and no way to add that); plus the Personal Injury Protection is only $2,500 per incident (which doesn't even cover 1 broken arm). *while it is an inexpensive policy, compared to my Progressive Commercial policy ... it doesn't cover squat and there's no way to increase coverage. At least with my USAA policy, I have $100K Medical & $100K Personal Injury ... and while USAA doesn't cover me during the Uber trip, it does cover me for all other times. *until such time that I find a more reasonable Commercial policy than the $431/mo Progressive Commercial policy, I'm gonna stick with USAA Gap coverage


----------



## Nick tardy

Ziggy said:


> The GEICO Rideshare page (https://www.geico.com/getaquote/ridesharing/) states that they only provide coverage in VA & MD; but if you enter your zip, you'll get redirected to GEICO Commercial ... that would issue a policy that covers TNC for about the same as the Gap coverage I have from USAA ... HOWEVER, you need to read the fine print on the quote (below) ... as you'll notice there is no Medical Payment coverage (and no way to add that); plus the Personal Injury Protection is only $2,500 per incident (which doesn't even cover 1 broken arm). *while it is an inexpensive policy, compared to my Progressive Commercial policy ... it doesn't cover squat and there's no way to increase coverage. At least with my USAA policy, I have $100K Medical & $100K Personal Injury ... and while USAA doesn't cover me during the Uber trip, it does cover me for all other times. *until such time that I find a more reasonable Commercial policy than the $431/mo Progressive Commercial policy, I'm gonna stick with USAA Gap coverage


That's how geico had always been. They have "cheap" insurance, but it barely covers anything. You get what you pay for.

- a former geico customer that switched to usaa


----------



## @VACountryGUY

I like the $100k medical coverage by USAA. it would be nice if Geico had it. they also cover you all other times to but also if you have a passenger. It looks likes theres benefits for both companies. USAA will pay more but doesnt cover much. Geico will pay less but cover more. Go figure.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

Nick tardy said:


> That's how geico had always been. They have "cheap" insurance, but it barely covers anything. You get what you pay for.
> 
> - a former geico customer that switched to usaa


I disagree. You can get more insurance if you want it. They didnt beat Allstate, Progressive and even USAA by low balling. You cant give good prices when you pay the people more than what Geico spends in commercials. Its not about what insurance companys cover anymore since everyone has the same coverage. Its all about price.


----------



## gprimr1

You are very fortunate to live in a state like Texas.


----------



## Leoyzag

You have to have already have insurance with USAA to get the gap coverage in Texas. Log into the site with your USAA account credentials then go to see your car policies you currently have. Page down and you will see the new rid sharing product. $5.35 per month added to your EXISTING policy.


----------



## ??UBER_WHAT??

Ziggy said:


> According to the GEICO website - they only offer rideshare insurance in VA & MD.
> BTW - my USAA RideShare policy with $1Million coverage is only $132/mo


Looks like the the USAA gap coverage is minimal & only takes effect from the time you're online before you accept a trip or after you end trip. And during that phase, then you're on Ubers policy......

Direct quote of paragraph 3 : "When a passenger or delivery assignment has been accepted, coverage will not be extended while the passenger or property to be delivered is OCCUPYING YOUR COVERED AUTO".
Paragraph 2 states that USAA gap coverage terminates when a driver "accepts" an assignment via the Transportation Network Company's app.


----------



## Ziggy

??UBER_WHAT?? said:


> USAA gap coverage is minimal


USAA Gap coverage and every other insurance company's gap coverage ... is essentially the same - they all only cover the period of time that you don't have a pax in the car (when Uber/Lyft provides coverage). As I've said from the beginning .. the best route is full-blown Commercial Livery Insurance (like I had with Progressive) that covers you 24/7/365 for pax in your car ... and it can be the primary even when you have an Uber/Lyft pax in the car. But it is costly ... I was paying $431/mo


----------



## ??UBER_WHAT??

As Paragraph 2 reads, they also don't cover the period when you are by yourself from when you "accept" a ride and going to get the pax, to begin the ride.....


----------



## Nick tardy

Gap insurance is exactly that. It covers between the GAP of your personal(app not running) and uber/lyfts policy with the pacs in the car. It's not a mind blowing thing.


----------



## gprimr1

This is completly different than the the Geico policy.

The USAA policy is a gap policy that covers you when your on the clock looking for a ride, then falls over to Uber's policy when you get a rid. 

The Geico policy in MD and VA is a full commercial policy, just with the price reduced to reflect that most Uber drivers aren't part time. It's still expensive as **** though. The Geico policy removes the need to use the Uber policy.


----------



## TeleSki

Hoping USAA comes to California soon. The gap covers any time you're not under Uber. Uber covers with pax, and will cover your damage, if that coverage is on your standard policy.


----------



## Ziggy

gprimr1 said:


> The Geico policy in MD and VA is a full commercial policy, just with the price reduced to reflect that most Uber drivers aren't part time. It's still expensive as **** though. The Geico policy removes the need to use the Uber policy.


You can get a Full Commercial Livery policy from ProgressiveCommercial.com ... make sure it's a Commercial Livery policy and not just a Commercial policy as there is a difference. I had a Commercial Livery policy from Progressive for $431/mo ... and slept like a baby at night


----------



## KeJorn

Added:

Have't adjusted the coverage amounts yet, so we will see how it changes then.


----------



## TeleSki

KeJorn said:


> Added:
> 
> Have't adjusted the coverage amounts yet, so we will see how it changes then.
> 
> View attachment 12685


Still waiting in California..


----------



## flaghuntin

TeleSki said:


> Hoping USAA comes to California soon. The gap covers any time you're not under Uber. Uber covers with pax, and will cover your damage, if that coverage is on your standard policy.


But will your regular policy be cancelled in this instance?


----------



## KeJorn

flaghuntin said:


> But will your regular policy be cancelled in this instance?


Not if you have gap insurance. You get gap insurance from your auto insurance company... therefore they know you are driving.

If you hide that information from your insurance company and they find out, they may cancel your coverage.


----------



## flaghuntin

KeJorn said:


> Not if you have gap insurance. You get gap insurance from your auto insurance company... therefore they know you are driving.
> 
> If you hide that information from your insurance company and they find out, they may cancel your coverage.


but I thought Uber had no comprehensive or collision on its policy? Has this recently changed, or are you still on the hook for your own car's damage if you get in a wreck?


----------



## icepilot7

what happens if you don't have the gap coverage and you get in an accident? i just emailed usaa to see if they offer the coverage in nevada


----------

